# Hunter x Hunter manga is BACK!!!!



## GHANMI (Apr 22, 2014)

Contain your orgasms.

http://www.japanator.com/hunter-x-hunter-manga-to-resume-32384.phtml



> *Sasaki Hisashi* of *Shonen Jump* announced via *Twitter* today that not only will the *Hunter x Hunter manga* be resuming soon, but that it will also be releasing simultaneously i*n the English release of Shonen Jump.* While there have been *no dates mentioned yet*, it might be worth considering eyeing up the English language Shonen Jump to secure your HxH fix when the anime ends.


 
Tweet in question:


> Breaking news! Hunter×Hunter will be back.And it will be simultaneously released in English SHONENJUMP!
> (@SASAKI_Hisashi)


https://twitter.com/SASAKI_Hisashi/statuses/458504611255418880


----------



## Pablitox (Apr 22, 2014)

OMG, Finally!!!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 22, 2014)

Personally I go Hunter x Witch, but to each his own.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 22, 2014)

Togashi is alive


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 22, 2014)

Lol xD probably has to do with the chimera ant arc nearing completion in the anime. Hopefully he has some help this time round


----------



## Vengenceonu (Apr 22, 2014)

This should be on the front page. I see more Lunar eclipses then I see new hunter x hunter chapters.

Ill give it 2 months of new chapters before it goes back to being Hiatus x Hiatus


----------



## Youkai (Apr 22, 2014)

So umm yeah tell a fellow Anime/Manga fan what exactly is so good about Hunter x Hunter ?

I think I only read one or two chapter and saw one episode of the Anime and something there was nothing making we want to see/read more of this, but maybe I am missing some hidden awesomeness here ... ?


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 22, 2014)

Youkai said:


> So umm yeah tell a fellow Anime/Manga fan what exactly is so good about Hunter x Hunter ?
> 
> I think I only read one or two chapter and saw one episode of the Anime and something there was nothing making we want to see/read more of this, but maybe I am missing some hidden awesomeness here ... ?


 
Think of it as something akin to harry potter where it starts out for younger groups but grows into material for older audiences. The stuff for the younger groups is solid, and builds characters well enough that when it does come time for the more adult material they are ready to handle it. As well as you see them go through interesting changes with having to handle such things. With the progression of the series not lingering on any arc for to long, most of them taking 10-15 episodes to get out of the way (Minus the current Chimera ant arc which has lasted more than 50 episodes). That is what makes it good, without explaining away characters, plot stuff, etc.

tl;dr: It gets shit done, and handles the stuff in a mature fashion.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Apr 23, 2014)

BrightNeko said:


> Think of it as something akin to harry potter where it starts out for younger groups but grows into material for older audiences. The stuff for the younger groups is solid, and builds characters well enough that when it does come time for the more adult material they are ready to handle it. As well as you see them go through interesting changes with having to handle such things. With the progression of the series not lingering on any arc for to long, most of them taking 10-15 episodes to get out of the way (Minus the current Chimera ant arc which has lasted more than 50 episodes). That is what makes it good, without explaining away characters, plot stuff, etc.
> 
> tl;dr: It gets shit done, and handles the stuff in a mature fashion.


 
Well said, also, watching the 1990's version is way more mature and gritty. Fits better then the watered down 2011 version.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Apr 23, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, that means we wont have to wait like 10 years for the anime now


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 23, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Well said, also, watching the 1990's version is way more mature and gritty. Fits better then the watered down 2011 version.


I wouldn't say watered down. The 90's version just has some things done differently due to the way animation was done back then  When Cell animation was done right it allowed for a much more detailed feel than what anime today has. Aside from that they also left in some scenes that the writer intentionally left hanging later  We got a movie follow up only a year ago for a scrapped plot line.


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 23, 2014)

Vengenceonu said:


> Well said, also, watching the 1990's version is way more mature and gritty. Fits better then the watered down 2011 version.


 
While I grew up watching it, the 1999 version completely cut the gory Kastro battle, and toned down the sheer violence and blood in the Yorkshin arc by getting rid of lights. The OVAs were horrible.. and the filler they added for Hisoka and Killua contradicts later events (Killua is supposed to keep his happy facade until a certain event).
The 2011 version has everything intact: the blood (initially foreground objects were obstructing it but they got better later..), the sexual/alcohol/gambling references, and the cannibalism. Aside from rushing the virtual training arc a bit and omitting a certain someone's scene in the beginning, it was a cool adaptation. Plus, it's covering the rest of the manga material.


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 23, 2014)

GHANMI said:


> While I grew up watching it, the 1999 version completely cut the gory Kastro battle, and toned down the sheer violence and blood in the Yorkshin arc by getting rid of lights. The OVAs were horrible.. and the filler they added for Hisoka and Killua contradicts later events (Killua is supposed to keep his happy facade until a certain event).
> The 2011 version has everything intact: the blood (initially foreground objects were obstructing it but they got better later..), the sexual/alcohol/gambling references, and the cannibalism. Aside from rushing the virtual training arc a bit and omitting a certain someone's scene in the beginning, it was a cool adaptation. Plus, it's covering the rest of the manga material.


 
Funny thing about that, right before that person appeared in the new one, I watched the first episode of the 90s anime. XD Like literally right after they used accompany and thought it was ging leading to a cliff hanger.


----------

